# holy [email protected]#t...



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

I was on the recieving end of what has to be one of the most damaging bombs ever...it destroyed my mailbox, my house, my mail carrier, the nieghbors dogs that were chasing him, my neighbors, theirs families, my best freinds, my aquaintences, people I barely knew, half the university, an entire flock of birds, half the alumni, and anything else within a 5 mile radius...

The devistation is complete and widespread...

help....

But on a more serious note, as some of you know, i totalled my car a few weeks ago and was lucky enough to walk away without a scratch, well some of these folks from puff decided that if god wasnt gonna do the job, they'd take it into their own hands to lay this massive devistation upon me...6 bombs in 1...I never saw it coming...









Heres the damage...

From Evonnida









From Mutombo









From Senate1123









From Shuckins









From Batista30









From tmajer15









you guys have no idea what it means to me, this is just incredible. Just another example of why Puff is one of the greatest groups of people on the planet.

Thanks to all of you again...im pretty sure I've got every stick that I wanted to try over the last 3 years.

actually i take it all back, you guys are killing me...i have no room for any of these new sticks!! thanks a lot... :thumb:


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

Here's some closer-up of the damage


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

And here's the makeshift tupperdor that is now struggling at capacity...


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

That is awesome!! Great hit fellas!! When ever someone needs a smile on the face, the PUFF members are right there to do it!!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Now thats a beautiful sight to see!! Enjoy!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Great hit guys, very nicely done! Hope you enjoy the sticks brother!

Senate has the nicest hand writing I have ever seen


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

Its unreal what happens here at puff...unreal



and Senate does have the best handwriting I've ever seen...i thought it was typed at first!!


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow those made it fast. Enjoy the smokes brother!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Jake,

Sorry to hear you totaling your car my man,. Very glad to hear you walked away though just fine.

The kindness here at Puff knows no bounds! Enjoy those cigars brother! Hopefully they lessen your troubles and help along the way, enjoy my man!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Late INCOMING!!!!! 9405503699300483578996


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Great job guys!


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

EricF said:


> Late INCOMING!!!!! 9405503699300483578996


To me?!?! My god... lol


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

As usual you guys did a great job! 

Have fun enjoying those sticks!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

well deserved Jake!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Enjoy the variety of cigars! Nice mix


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Very cool folks! What's the one with the Anarchy band from Ron?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Haha, you got NAILED! :tease:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Amlique said:


> Very cool folks! What's the one with the Anarchy band from Ron?


Tatuaje Anarchy Cigars

Limited Edition from Pete Johnson (Tatuaje)


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i dont think that tupperdor is going to cut it.... just a funny feeling in the air.... anyone else feel that?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I think you need a bigger tupperdor!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

If he's only posted 6 bombs, then I would say yes, he will need a bigger tupperdor in the coming days. Maybe a cooler....


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I think you need a bigger tupperdor!





Animal said:


> If he's only posted 6 bombs, then I would say yes, he will need a bigger tupperdor in the coming days. Maybe a cooler....





kapathy said:


> i dont think that tupperdor is going to cut it.... just a funny feeling in the air.... anyone else feel that?


I got a bad feeling about this...... :violin::biggrin:


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

That's a :jaw: jaw droppin WoW Right there now! :thumb:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

lets just say your lucky the post office is lazy


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

kapathy said:


> lets just say your lucky the post office is lazy


uh oh!!!!!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice damage!


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

Well as Kapathy said, I am just lucky...they were just postoning the inevitable....another man on a war path to destroy whats left of the room in my tupperdor, looks like I'll be heading to walmart for a cooler in the next few days :noidea:

here's more damage! :biggrin:



















thanks again to all of you!!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Well if you weren't having a good day you sure are now.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

do you feel safe yet?


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

kapathy said:


> do you feel safe yet?


I'm still looking over my shoulder every few minutes...i live, for now, in fear...


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

gonna have to make a homeowners insurance claim soon!


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

Hell of a bombing, great hit!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Pretty sure there are more to come.....:smoke:


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Pretty sure there are more to come.....:smoke:


It never ends...i think i can squeeze....maybe 5 more sticks in my little tupperdor, and maybe 2 more in the humi....:biggrin:


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

More damage, this from Termite!!! The pain never ends!!



















Great sticks and some custom jigs, better beleive I'll be taking advantage of these come warmer weather!!


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

More damage stilll:

EricF

















Starbuck

















And Steve Sarnowski (I'm not sure what your username is yet, i gotta do some research)

















Thank you all so much, it means a ton!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Whooo Hooooooo!! Glad to see the damage still coming in! Enjoy all the sticks Jake.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

How's that tupperdor hanging in there?


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

More damage from Animal!!!


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

kapathy said:


> How's that tupperdor hanging in there?


The tuppordor is full to the point where i cant close one corner and I cringed when i shut my humi the last time the sticks are packed so tight in there.

Coolidor or humi....whats next? i dont know :doh: :biggrin1:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Cooler till you can get a waxingmoon it winecooler ......Damn slope is slippery... and I hope your good at tetris for the time being


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The generosity of the great BOTL at PUFF never ceases to amaze me nice gifts enjoy!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Go with a coolidor


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

My friend, you got knocked the fugg out. lol:boxing:


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

kapathy said:


> Cooler till you can get a waxingmoon it winecooler ......Damn slope is slippery... and I hope your good at tetris for the time being


I think thats gonna be the plan...and if i wasnt good at tetris before, i sure as hell am now haha



TonyBrooklyn said:


> The generosity of the great BOTL at PUFF never ceases to amaze me nice gifts enjoy!


Amen, everyone here at puff is always outdoing themselves.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

wow ! i know i am new here, and dont know all the terminology yet, and understand all the actions . But this is the coolest thing i have ever seen an online community do ! In a world full of problems, anger, negativity etc......nice to know theres people like all you guys out there !!! Glad your ok Jake, enjoy the madness !!!!!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> wow ! i know i am new here, and dont know all the terminology yet, and understand all the actions . But this is the coolest thing i have ever seen an online community do ! In a world full of problems, anger, negativity etc......nice to know theres people like all you guys out there !!! Glad your ok Jake, enjoy the madness !!!!!


Stick around and you will find out what its all about.

A bomb is essentially an "unsolicited" gift of cigars and possibly other paraphenalia without any expectations of reciprocation.

Cigar Brothers (and sisters :cheer2 are just that. They share their passion for cigars with others that have similar interests.

Just imagine how it feels to be on the receiving end of such generosity. 
Ok , now reflect on that. Now imagine that you were responsible for providing that feeling to another person that you know will be very pleased with the gesture.:whoo:

Thats the true nature of giving and sharing.

Here is the Glossary of Terms http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-questions/220500-glossary-terms.html

and the Terminology (Acronyms) http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-questions/245802-cigar-acronyms-what-does-mean.html

This last link will benefit you greatly when trying to understand what some references mean.

Hope that helps.

This was an awesome Bomb as well! Great looking assortment of sticks and it filled a tupperador pretty quickly!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Bruce ! Thanks for all the info ! I actually received my first bomb earlier this week, and was overwhelmed by it !! Cant wait to be able to acquire addresses and be able to send some out !! Thanks again !


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree...can't wait to be able to "bomb" as well...it seems like so much fun, and half of the fun is sharing what you enjoy with others. I am always giving smokes away to friends!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

An awesome assault for sure, enjoy!


----------

